# Suggest about Phrag. Schroederae



## Greenorchid (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all
Today I've visited the greenhouse of an orchid vendor, specialized in Paphio and Phrag.... In means to thousand wonders, my heart stopped in front to a bloomed plant of Phrag. Schroederae... Sp, 'cause he asks 50 euro for these plants, and they are not a joke for me, I would want to ask if someone has some photo of a truly beautiful Schroederae, to be able to make some comparison and to understand if the price could be right....


----------



## Candace (Apr 17, 2008)

If you go to the search feature at the top of the page you can perform a search in the phrag photo section to see if someone has posted a photo.


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Candace 
I've searched but i found only a photo or two... Maybe my english is not by my side, i asked for some example of a good Schroederae, even if it is not of property... 'cause i'm not so expertized to judge by my own...


----------



## Marley (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,
There are some photos at phragweb. I hope this link might help.

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped...ag_id=276&phrag_name=Schroederae&photo_type=P
Marley


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is mine. I purchased mine as a blooming sized division for $35 US ($22 EURO at todays exchange rate)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

She said a good one Ron! oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2008)

yours is better oke:...let's see:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

No besseae in it! "Static! Don't got none, don't need none!" _James 'Godfather of Soul' Brown_


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you very much Ron, but now i don't understand if it's a good one or not 

It has very long ''moustaches'', more than the one i've seen by my vendor...To say the truth, I am doubting also that that one was not a Schroderae....  It could be also a Sedenii....maybe wrong label, as often happens....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2008)

That's very true .


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2008)

To be totally honest, I wouldn't pay 50 Euro for a Schroederae.


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank for your giving your point of view, Kentuckiense
To be totally honest, neither I wouldn't pay all these money.... but in Italy there is not a great number of vendors who sell Paph. and overall Phrag.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 20, 2008)

Claudia - do you have a digital camera? If that greenhouse to not too far, take a picture & post it, we could better give an opinion.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2008)

I had a Phrag Schroederae 'Claire' AM/AOS that I split into 4 divisions and sold off at our society meeting. They tend to be "shy bloomers" and this one was one of them. It bloomed once in 3 years. After I split it, all 4 divisions spiked, wouldn't you know it.


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Claudia - do you have a digital camera? If that greenhouse to not too far, take a picture & post it, we could better give an opinion.



Unfortunately, the greenhouse is pretty far from me... and when i gone there,i forgot my camera...


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Carol said:


> I had a Phrag Schroederae 'Claire' AM/AOS that I split into 4 divisions and sold off at our society meeting. They tend to be "shy bloomers" and this one was one of them. It bloomed once in 3 years. After I split it, all 4 divisions spiked, wouldn't you know it.




Maybe that should be the reason why in the greenhouse there were so many biiiig plants of Phragmipedium Schroederae and only one flower....


----------

